# 

## VeronikaV

!
 ,       ,  ""  .   ?

----------


## B@lex

> ?


   , .

----------


## VeronikaV

?

----------


## B@lex



----------


## VeronikaV

......   ...  :Frown:

----------

,    ,        .                 .
,      .  :Wink:

----------


## VeronikaV

!

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

> 


, , . ,     :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

  :       -   ! -        !     :Smilie:

----------

,         !     .

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

.20  "        ":  ,      ...

----------


## VeronikaV

,    .      .  ,     ,     .

----------

.20
   ,  ,           , ,   .

 ,           ,                         (),  ()   .

 :yes:

----------

> , , . ,     
> 
>   :       -   ! -        !


 ,     ,         .         .

----------

> .20


 ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## VeronikaV

:Hmm:   :Hmm:  


> ,    ,     ,    .


    !

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

> ,     ,         .         .


 ?   ,   -  ?  :Smilie: 

    :
5. *   :*
            -    ;
     ,  18- , -         ;
     -  ,          ,      ;
** (  ,   14- ) -     ;
    ,         , -     ;
   ,         , -         .
** :
     - -   ;
    -   .

 :Smilie:

----------

, ,      ,    .

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

> , ,      ,    .


 -       .

----------

> ?   ,   -  ?


      ,        ,  ,   ,     ,     ,    (, ,  ), :  .
              ,            :Smilie:            .
    ,      ...

----------


## VeronikaV

> -       .


 !!!!:

----------

> -       .


   .

----------

> .


 ....  :Frown:

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

> ,      ...


     " "?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> " "?


   ... 
          ,      :Smilie:

----------


## stas

> ?   ,   -  ?


.  .        .

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

> .  .        .


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## stas

*J.O.K.E.R*,    ,     ,      . 

  ,   -      ,     .           .

      ,        :Smilie: 



> :       -   ! -        !

----------


## VeronikaV

> ... 
>           ,


 ,     ,    .    ""!   ,    .......... :Frown:

----------

> ""! (


    ,       :Frown:       .

----------


## VeronikaV

.[/QUOTE]

  ?
    ,      ,   .....!!!!!      ,     ! :Abuse:  
  ,     .      ,          . :Hmm:

----------

> .


  ?
    ,      ,   .....!!!!!      ,     ! :Abuse:  
  ,     .      ,          . :Hmm: [/QUOTE]

 :Smilie:        ,  .        - ,   ,     ,   ..

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

stas,    ,       ,   ,        ? -...  :Smilie:

----------


## sema

> ?   ,   -  ?


        .    .          .

----------


## sema

> stas,    ,       ,   ,        ? -...


              .            .
      ?   ?

----------


## sema

> ,     .      ,          .


[/quote]
.         .

----------


## J.O.K.E.R

> .            .
>       ?   ?


  :Smilie:         .  :Smilie:  
  -  .   - ... .   -.  :Smilie:

----------


## VeronikaV

.         .[/QUOTE]

    ,    -,         ???!!!
   ,   1,5    ,   ,  -      ,      .        !!!!! :Abuse:

----------


## sema

*VeronikaV*,    .     .

----------


## VeronikaV

!    ,   .  :War:

----------

15  1996 . N 114-
"          "
(   18  1998 ., 24  1999 ., 10 , 30  2003 ., 29  2004 ., 15 , 18 , 30  2006 ., 10  2007 .)

 20.    ,  ,           , ,   .  ,           ,                         (),  ()   .

 21.  ,    , ,                ,            .
                 .

----------


## wilyamych

.      ,    ,     18-  !  ,        ! 90%  !!!  10%, - ,   !!!  ,    ))))))))))

----------

...                !!!!!    -                ,            ...     !           7              
                "       ,      ".          ...   ..        ..  ...

----------

> .      ,    ,     18-  !  ,        ! 90%  !!!  10%, - ,   !!!  ,    ))))))))))


 :Smilie:     ,      ?     ,  ,     ,   ...        .

----------


## VeronikaV

.
            ,      ,      .        ,    .    -      .

----------


## wilyamych

....   ,    ....        ,       ,    ...  ,  ,  ,      ,   !!!

----------

> .
>             ,      ,      .        ,    .    -      .


,   -   ,     ,   ...   ?  ,    ,         .   ,     .

----------

?       ..  ..        ...

----------

> ,  ,  ,      ,   !!!


!    ,          , ..       ..     ...        ""          ...    ?

----------

> ?


,   ,  .       ,       ...

----------


## wilyamych

> ?


      , .


> ,


          ,    ...            ,    ))))         ?

 ,          , ,         )))    )))

----------

> ?


      3 ?       ?

----------

2.   ,              ,      ,  .

----------


## wilyamych

**,  -    ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## wilyamych

**,       


> ....


 -  !!!

----------

> -    ?


 ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,  -    ?


,   ?  ?

----------


## wilyamych

**, **

----------

> **, **


  :Smilie: )) !

----------

> ,   -   ,     ,   ...   ?  ,    ,         .   ,     .


-    -   .    .....

 ,  .     -  ,          9,  ...

----------

> ?       ..  ..        ...


  .           !

----------

?       ?      (  ,    )

----------


## wilyamych

,   ..    ?     !     , ?   ?    ,         !       ,    ,       .   ,        !    !  ,    ,  ,      !

----------


## VeronikaV

> ?


    . :Frown:     0,5   -    ,  ,      ,   .    , /    3500., ..     50% - 1700.            ,   ,   .    ,    12     ,    ,  .          .        .               . :Abuse:

----------


## gartfield

, , ,        ,    .

----------

> , , ,        ,    .


      ,    ,    .

----------


## B@lex

> .  .


  ...   ...   :Demonstration:   :War:   :Dezl:   :War:  )))

----------


## aquamarin

> ,     .      ,          .


 ,      .         (    ) -      ,     .     -   (   -    ,  ).   ,     (    ) ,      : "      , ..        "(  ).
      18          ,    ( :Wow:  ).      -   .            ,  ,   - .
         .   ...      :yes:

----------

> ,    ,    .


       -   .    "    ", ?  ,       ,   ,      .

----------


## gartfield

> ,    ,    .


 ,    ,    ,             ( -),             ..,  ,   .          .         .     .

----------


## VeronikaV

> ,    ,    ,             ( -),             ..,  ,   .          .         .     .


         ,    .    .      , ,      .     ,    - 2 ,     .    ,       . :Frown:   :Hmm:

----------


## gartfield

-     .  .

----------


## Tarver63

,      , ,         . 
 21.  ,    , ,             ,            .
                 .      -              .
,               .

----------


## VeronikaV

> ,      , ,         . 
>  21.  ,    , ,             ,            .


    (  )   ,   ...... -.          :Hmm:  .

----------


## Tarver63

,    ,     -              .

----------


## aquamarin

> (  )   ,   ...... -.          .


  :yes:    -   ,   ,              ,    -  . :Wink:        .
               ,     ,    ,             :yes:     -      -    :Wink:

----------

> ,    ,        .                 .
> ,      .


 ,       ?

----------

,     .
    ,  .      .

----------

[      ,          




    ,    .    .

----------

> ,       ?




     ,   3 .

----------


## sema

> [      ,          
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     ,    .    .


  . 
  " ".

----------

> ,   3 .


 .      3 .

----------


## freshmaker

> .      3 .


 ,    " " :yes: 
.

----------

,       ..

----------


## 1

...     "" -     ,     - ...        ,   !

----------

